# Step into Vidasworld!!!!(NOT WORK SAFE)



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 5, 2005)

*http://www.vidasworld.com*


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

Once she cranks out a few kids and gains 20Lbs she will be fine!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Once she cranks out a few kids and gains 20Lbs she will be fine!


 -


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> -


I love women you seem to like little teenage girls.......  
Both of us are well past 30 so who is the sick fuck here


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 5, 2005)

I am not a big fan of hers and here is a list why...

1)Nose
2)Tattoo
3)Short
4)Her area is prolly hairy
5)Her area prolly stinks

For Latinas, I have to go with Salma Hayek even though she still has the short thing, everything else is spot on, and I bet her area smells fabulous.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 5, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> 4)Her area is prolly hairy



You haven't seen the pix? Try hair-less.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 5, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> You haven't seen the pix? Try hair-less.



Well, that's good, but I bet if she lets it go it goes above her belly button.

I still bet her pussy stinks.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 5, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Well, that's good, but I bet if she lets it go it goes above her belly button.
> 
> I still bet her pussy stinks.


----------



## MyK (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 5, 2005)

*Ok I see, Dale needs a little more vida propaganda.
*
http://rapidshare.de/files/745388/VidaGuerraInthongSlowmotion.mpeg.html


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 5, 2005)

See, I told you her pussy stank...


----------



## MyK (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Oct 5, 2005)

^ Holy shit!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I love women you seem to like little teenage girls.......
> Both of us are well past 30 so who is the sick fuck here


 Neither...

 I just don't dig her big booty _THAT_ much,
 and I certainly wouldn't want it bigger or older -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 5, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> See, I told you her pussy stank...


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 6, 2005)

Vida Guerra's cellphone was hacked.


----------



## SuperFlex (Oct 6, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> *http://www.vidasworld.com*


I told you guys God exist...


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 6, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I am not a big fan of hers and here is a list why...
> 
> 1)Nose
> 2)Tattoo
> ...


Definitly gay.


----------



## GFR (Oct 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Definitely gay.


I didn't want  Dale to continue his efforts to ban me so I didn't point out the oblivious


----------



## SuperFlex (Oct 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Definitly gay.





			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I didn't want Dale to continue his efforts to ban me so I didn't point out the oblivious


He should start hangin with you two homos more...


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I didn't want  Dale to continue his efforts to ban me so I didn't point out the oblivious


He wants you banned?


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> He wants you banned?


 ban is Dale's secret code word for anal sex. Trust me, he forcibly banned me once.


----------



## GFR (Oct 6, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> He wants you banned?


Their all out to get me


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 6, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> ban is Dale's secret code word for anal sex. Trust me, he forcibly banned me once.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I didn't want  Dale to continue his efforts to ban me so I didn't point out the oblivious




I am against banning.  Even the gay shit gocunts posts is fine with me.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 6, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I am against banning. Even the gay shit gocunts posts is fine with me.


...


----------



## AnnaDTX (Oct 7, 2005)

my ex boyfriend loves this girl. I think she has a good body, she has definitly toned up since she first came out but I think she looks trashy. But just a reminder not all Latinas are stinky in that "area"!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 7, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> ...




Racist Hater


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 7, 2005)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> my ex boyfriend loves this girl. I think she has a good body, she has definitly toned up since she first came out but I think she looks trashy. But just a reminder not all Latinas are stinky in that "area"!



I bet Salma's smells like a spring day after the rain.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 7, 2005)

AnnaDTX said:
			
		

> my ex boyfriend loves this girl. I think she has a good body, she has definitly toned up since she first came out but I think she looks trashy. *But just a reminder not all Latinas are stinky in that "area"!*


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 7, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> ...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 7, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I bet Salma's smells like a spring day after the rain.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>




Yur just mad most Indian women's smells like curry and falafels.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 7, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yur just mad most Indian women's smells like curry and falafels.


We have an Indian food restaurant right across the street from my office...

I should have taken a picture of the motley crew in the parking lot
outside of it after lunch the other day...

Every one, hanging around smoking waiting to go back to work...

Going to go back, sit at their desk, and let the smell of those cigarettes
and curry powder waft over the cubicle into the nose of whatever
unfortunate person that has to sit next to them -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 7, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

>


Stupid tripod & anglefire -


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Stupid tripod & anglefire -



More like stupid UNIT.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 7, 2005)

I can see all of them, but what I understand you can't.
I'll change the shit over again.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 7, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> More like stupid UNIT.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Stupid tripod & anglefire -


Update your quote.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 7, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Update your quote.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


Thank you Monkey Man.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 7, 2005)

I like that interview from stuff on the last set of pics of that Vida girl.

"Should we look forward to any nude pictures of you surfacing on the internet?"

"No.  No Paris Hilton video..."

What a dumb bitch.  Hahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## devildog88 (Oct 7, 2005)

So what are the red "X"'s.  Are those pics that have been removed.  Becaquse they are pissing me off!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 7, 2005)

devildog88 said:
			
		

> So what are the red "X"'s.  Are those pics that have been removed.  Becaquse they are pissing me off!


It seamed the pic's did not work so I changed the picture host.
And I told Monkey to update his post but he does not understand.
So he quoted the pictures when they didn't work. they do now.


----------



## Chain Link (Oct 7, 2005)

BTW gococks and superflex... You're both deserving of a standing LOL


----------



## MyK (Jan 14, 2006)

I miss units posts!


----------

